# commuting wheels



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm in the market for some wheels for my new commuter-touring bike. After doing some diligent research, I keep coming back to 32H Ultegra hubs and Mavic Open Pro rims -- same as most of my other wheels. In terms of bang for the buck, I can't find anything better. Am I missing something in the $250-400 range?

BTW, the last set of wheels I bought were 36H Ultegra hubs laced to Velocity Dyad rims. They are bombproof but heavier than I prefer, particularly since I've lost nearly 30 lbs. However, the big problem is that the rims are 23 mm wide and all of my other wheels have rims 20 mm wide, so I can't swap the Dyads with between bikes without readjusting the brakes. I had considered the new Velocity A23 rims, but that would create the same problem I have with the Dyads.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I have the same setup as you mention but with CXP33 rims instead of Open Pro. You get a little more aero and perhaps even a little more bomb-proof at the expense of a little more weight, 35g according to Mavic's site.

Either way, I don't think you can really go wrong. If you're happy with the Open Pro, why change?


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the a23's you can swap them with the dyads.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Go to Velocity's website. There are a ton of different rims to choose from. I'm sure they have something a little more beefy that's narrow enough to match up with your other stuff. Don't overlook Shimano's lower end hubs. They all have very good bearings and you could save some $$ as well as lower the bling/theft factor.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look at Velocities Deep Vees.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Nashbar is having a closeout sale on some wheelsets, maybe should try looking there first?

Road Bike Wheels & Wheelsets: Quality Wheels for Road Bikes: Nashbar


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've got a commuter wheelset with Phil hubs and Velocity DeepV's. The DeepV's have been ok, but when they wear out, I'll get the hubs relaced with DT 585's or Mavic CPX33's. A nice option is Mavic Open Sport. It basically replaced the old MA40 box section rims. I have a set laced up to Chorus hubs and they've never seen a truing wrench since they were built. In Hawaii, I commuted on a set of Specialized Roval Pave cyclecross wheels. They held up well, I still have them.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a set of Ultegra / CXP 33's and a set of King / DT 585's. Both are good rims and hold up well to my 200+ lbs. 

I can knock them out of true if I ride tires that are too skinny for me and hit a lot of potholes or if in riding dirt roads fast and hammering through the rougher stuff. Even then, it takes some work. 

I'd recommend either rim.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had the Ultegra/105/Open Pro setup and never had any problems.

Now I'm using Velocity Synergy rims and some variant of Deore hubs; no problems now either.

I think the key is to have the wheels hand-built.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

rcnute said:


> I had the Ultegra/105/Open Pro setup and never had any problems.
> 
> Now I'm using Velocity Synergy rims and some variant of Deore hubs; no problems now either.
> 
> I think the key is to have the wheels hand-built.


There's a brand new set of Open Pro, with Ultregra hubs and DT double butted spokes, alloy nipples for $275 on E-bay. See: Shimano Ultegra Mavic Open Pro 32 Hole Wheelset Wheels | eBay


----------

